# Nub Maduro and Single Malt



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

My first Nub Maduro (cross-cut V-cut with my Wolf V-Cutter), a Saranac Single Malt (regrettably not made since 2004) and my cigar smoking buddy, Pleepleus!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy the cigar and single malt


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nothing like smoking with good friends... No matter who they are.:tongue1:

Cool pic Larry... I need to try the cross-cut with my Wolf... Seen a few people do it, but haven't tried it myself yet......

.....Maybe tonight!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I smoked my second Nub Maduro today at my local cigar lounge. It was just as good as the first one. Smoked it with a dunkin donuts Dunkaccino, man that was awesome. Let us know how you liked it?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got 2 Nub Maduro's resting in my humidor, looking forward to smoking one of these soon.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> Saranac Single Malt (regrettably not made since 2004)


Oh great! Now I have this compelling need to search the internet for Saranac Single Malt!
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nub Maduro one that i have had... and i enjoyed


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

The nubs are very good IMHO


----------



## Dangle (Oct 8, 2009)

I have never had a Nub, but it's on my to-do list


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just picked up two nub maduros and a habano for me to try after seeing this post!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Great picture. I need to try a Nub. Good friend of mine swears by them. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool. Haven't had the chance to try a nub yet, but may do so next week at my local B&M


----------



## Brodeurman69 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would definitely say that the nub maduro is the only nub that has impressed me so far. Its one of my favorites. That combination there just looks delicious.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice picture, love the Maduro monkey!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

I never thought to cross-cut... do you get a better draw??


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

You cannot go wrong with the Nub line. I have been smoking them for a while now and just had the pleasure of having Sam Leccia, the creator, hand rolling them at my shop. Great guy and a great smoke.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Have the Nub Maduro sitting in my humidor. Think I'll try Baileys on the rocks with it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

